# Rabbit dogs



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

I would be interested in the thoughts of those who use dogs for rabbit hunting in Utah or nearby states.

Thanks.


----------



## NolanSpawn (Jun 14, 2013)

I have a beagle I just started 9


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I had two beagles in my teens that I attempted to hunt over. They were useless but not indicative of the breed as I understand it. My brittany, on the other hand, is an outstanding rabbit hunter. It doesn't appear to be intentional but he sure has a way of kicking them up.


----------



## Birdbow (Sep 22, 2009)

Most jackrabbits when jumped by a dog in cover will run in a circle. I have had pretty good success using my German shorthair over the years. They're a pretty gamey breed of dog and will hunt anything you let them. Of the three I've owned they all bark on track when they jump something.


----------

